# Cheap Android tablet (Under £200) - recommendations?



## xsunnysuex (Nov 30, 2011)

take a look at this tablet and tell me if it's as good as it seems.  I want to buy one for a christmas present.  But I'm not good with these sort of things.  The reviews are good.  But are there any obvious pit falls?  Or,  is it as good as it seems?  I'd appreciate any help and opinions.  Cheers.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cambridge-S...Youtube-etc/dp/B0051GSRR6/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never heard of them. What's your max budget and what do you think it'll be used for?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 30, 2011)

editor said:


> I've never heard of them. What's your max budget and what do you think it'll be used for?


My max budget is around £150/£170 mark. Use will be emailing, youtube, iplayer, facebook and just general browsing really. My only problem is I need to get it from Amazon. Because I have amazon vouchers to use. Couldn't really afford it otherwise.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like a decent bit of kit at that price. Only downside might be the battery life at 5 hours. Not a massive problem if it's just for around the house.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 30, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Looks like a decent bit of kit at that price. Only downside might be the battery life at 5 hours. Not a massive problem if it's just for around the house.


Thanks.  Battery life isn't a great concern.  It does look good,  but what do I know.


----------



## grit (Nov 30, 2011)

Seems fine for that price, there is better but not at that price point. looks like a good choice for the requirements you have listed.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

It's a shame that the Kindle Fire isn't out here yet.  This one's had pretty good reviews: http://www.amazon.co.uk/ARCHOS-10-1-GB-Internet-Tablet/dp/B00422W5QO

This one apparently won a Gadget Show comparison test recently:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Storage-Options-53715-Android-Touch-Screen/dp/B0067I0LOE


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 30, 2011)

editor said:


> It's a shame that the Kindle Fire isn't out here yet. This one's had pretty good reviews: http://www.amazon.co.uk/ARCHOS-10-1-GB-Internet-Tablet/dp/B00422W5QO
> 
> This one apparently won a Gadget Show comparison test recently:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Storage-Options-53715-Android-Touch-Screen/dp/B0067I0LOE



Thanks.  The first one is a bit too expensive.  The second one looks good.  Cheaper than my choice.  But no reviews.  Ohhhh what to do ..........


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 30, 2011)

grit said:


> Seems fine for that price, there is better but not at that price point. looks like a good choice for the requirements you have listed.



Thanks a lot for your opinion.   The reviews are very good.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I found some reviews for the 2nd one editor posted.  Seems it doesn't support iplayer.  That's a shame.  Think I will go for my original choice.  Seeing as you guys can see nothing wrong with it.  Thanks all for your help.  I didn't want to get it and find out too late it was rubbish.  Thanks again.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

I've changed the thread title so others may find it useful. Hope that's OK.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 30, 2011)

editor said:


> I've changed the thread title so others may find it useful. Hope that's OK.


No problem.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

Archos 70 for £99.99 seems good reduced from £250


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Archos 70 for £99.99 seems good reduced from £250


Archos have a deservedly shite repuation though.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Archos have a deservedly shite repuation though.


You pay for what you get, but for £100, the Archos70 is a bargain.



> Getting the best out of the Archos 70 requires a tweak or two to both the device and how you use it. You won't need to resort to such measures if you're willing to splash out £599 on an HTC Flyer or £329 on a first-gen iPad, but for its sub-£200 price, the Archos 70 makes for a worthy budget option.
> http://www.trustedreviews.com/archos-70_Laptop_review


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2011)

I thought that £100 for that was pretty damn good. Does depend on the user of course.

One thing I did read was that the Archos 70 has no problem with the animated snowflakes on forums


----------



## Chz (Dec 1, 2011)

They both look pretty good considering the price points. Beggars can't be choosers and all that. Though I personally wouldn't bother with the Archos, as I think it's a bit too limited even at the price point. If you can only spend £100 on a tablet, then you don't need a tablet. (not that anyone does, but you know what I mean) I doubt either of them are great out of the box, either. They probably need tweaking, much like the Orange San Francisco is only a great deal if you root the sucker.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> take a look at this tablet and tell me if it's as good as it seems. I want to buy one for a christmas present. But I'm not good with these sort of things. The reviews are good. But are there any obvious pit falls? Or, is it as good as it seems? I'd appreciate any help and opinions. Cheers.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cambridge-S...Youtube-etc/dp/B0051GSRR6/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t


Just something I noticed, for an extra £20 you can get the next one up with 16GB rather than 8GB. Don't know if that takes it out of your budget though, or indeed if you've already picked up the 8GB version.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Dec 2, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> Well I found some reviews for the 2nd one editor posted. Seems it doesn't support iplayer. That's a shame. Think I will go for my original choice. Seeing as you guys can see nothing wrong with it. Thanks all for your help. I didn't want to get it and find out too late it was rubbish. Thanks again.


It says it has flash support so there shoudlt be any reasons why it shoudnt (it comes with flash 10.3 so would need updatig to 11). Maybe those peeps just dont now how to install the latest version of flash?

The scroll also has 3D output support vida mini hdmi to hdmi.


----------



## no-no (Dec 2, 2011)

I've just bought one of these http://www.andypad.co.uk/default.aspx no complaints so far except that the latest model has had the android market removed.

There are other markets available though so I'm not that fussed.
iplayer runs nice, youtube is fine, plays my torrented avi's. It comes with a 3d game which is pretty much sega daytona, runs very pretty quick.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Dec 13, 2011)

no-no said:


> I've just bought one of these http://www.andypad.co.uk/default.aspx no complaints so far except that the latest model has had the android market removed.
> 
> There are other markets available though so I'm not that fussed.
> iplayer runs nice, youtube is fine, plays my torrented avi's. It comes with a 3d game which is pretty much sega daytona, runs very pretty quick.



Did you get the normal one or the pro one?

If its the normal one then doesnt that have a resestive screen rather than capacitive, and a crappy resolution?


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 13, 2011)

The Archos one was awful, paid £170 for the 8gb this time last year and took it straight back.


----------



## no-no (Dec 13, 2011)

MdmAmDma said:


> Did you get the normal one or the pro one?
> 
> If its the normal one then doesnt that have a resestive screen rather than capacitive, and a crappy resolution?


We got the pro model, the screen seems pretty responsive to me. The andypad support reckon that you can still access the google market via the website. Haven't tried it yet as it's currently an xmas present in hiding.


----------



## grit (Dec 14, 2011)

no-no said:


> I've just bought one of these http://www.andypad.co.uk/default.aspx no complaints so far except that the latest model has had the android market removed.
> 
> There are other markets available though so I'm not that fussed.
> iplayer runs nice, youtube is fine, plays my torrented avi's. It comes with a 3d game which is pretty much sega daytona, runs very pretty quick.



The andypad caught my eye, you sound generally happy with it? Any irritations with it come to mind?

I want a kindle fire but fuck knows when thats going to happen.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2011)

What's so good about the kindle fire grit? All I see is another generic tablet with a custom skin, encouraging you to buy all your content from the same place.


----------



## no-no (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah I'd have liked the kindle fire too. The anypad seems ok but the lack of android market place is a pain in the arse, they reckon an update is coming out soon but they've been saying that for a long time, judging by their support forum it's not going to be until the new year and even then I doubt it'll mean the marketplace is reinstalled.

The other market places are ok but I've found them to be unreliable, we've been downloading the apks on the pc and then copying them over to the pad.As I said they reckon you can use it via the android market website,haven't tried it yet thouhg. Their support forum has a few people saying they've had trouble getting that to work too although you can never tell how much of that is down to user error. I'll give it a shot tonight and let you know how it goes.

Other than that I'm pretty impressed with it, the screen is bright, responsive and clear.The multi touch works ok and the tilt sensors seem fine too. I had no problems setting up the wifi connection and the audio seems fine too.

The build quality isn't great, it's quite heavy which I like but it also feels a bit creaky, I think the plastic used for the back cover is a bit thin, sometimes you can almost feel it flexing in your hand.

I have to say if I can't get the market to work I'll be pretty pissed off as it really is a pain trying to get new apps installed via the other markets.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Dec 14, 2011)

no-no said:


> We got the pro model, the screen seems pretty responsive to me. The andypad support reckon that you can still access the google market via the website. Haven't tried it yet as it's currently an xmas present in hiding.


The pro model seems fairly good value for money, however that normal model is overpriced considering the alternatives around that price range.


----------



## Corax (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone know what the price graph looks like so far for tablets generally?  The decent ones are still out of range for me buying for myself or anyone else, but I'm wondering how soon they'll be within my budget.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2011)

Corax said:


> Anyone know what the price graph looks like so far for tablets generally? The decent ones are still out of range for me buying for myself or anyone else, but I'm wondering how soon they'll be within my budget.



Dunno about graphs, but I'd be waiting till android 4 hits all the low end tablets.


----------



## Corax (Dec 14, 2011)

Is that ICS?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Corax (Dec 14, 2011)

Ta


----------



## no-no (Jan 1, 2012)

in case anyone is still interested, I still haven't managed to get the android market working on my andypad although peeps on their forum reckon they have it working. I have managed to get the amazon appstore working inside the uk though so that'll do for me.


----------

